
Instead of tracking page loads, track how many times it was viewed (2017) - okfine
https://philipwalton.com/articles/how-we-track-pageviews-is-all-wrong/
======
tahw
"Imagine you install analytics on a traditional content site. A few months
later you update that site to be a single page application (SPA) without
changing your analytics code. Then, a few months after that, you update your
site to be a progressive web app (PWA) "

Who on earth would ever do this? The worst boss of all time?

~~~
trendia
"Imagine you design a website, and then Google changes their ranking algorithm
to provide preferential treatment to AMP pages. You see that your ranking has
decreased, and so you implement AMP.

"A few months later, Google announces that they will provide preferential
treatment to websites that have progressive web apps, and you see that your
website falls in the rankings to the second page. Once again, when Google asks
you to jump and dance like a moron, you flail your arms and repeat that you
are not worthy."

~~~
Spivak
When your entire business depends on how some 3rd party you don't have a
business relationship with ranks/vets you you'd better believe you're in the
ass-kissing industry. You act like Google's ass is somehow unique.

See:

\- Restaurant reviews

\- Fashion and cosmetics reviews

\- Consumer reports

\- Gaming 'journalism'

\- NYT bestseller list

\- Billboard top 40

\- YouTube & Twitch Streaming

\- App Store

Your options are to either find independent lead generation or pucker up.

------
bluesmoon
You'll also want to track the pageshow and pagehide events (because of
PageCache), and note that prerender is now obsolete. Browsers no longer
support it and the spec is dead.

boomerang has been using PageVisibility for as long as the API has existed,
and also handles the prerender case for when browsers did support it. The
source is open if you'd like to see how we do it:
[https://github.com/soasta/boomerang](https://github.com/soasta/boomerang)

